# Need advice from women - dating while divorce in process



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

I would appreciate advice from women and men who've been in a similar situation.

I'm starting the paperwork rolling in soon, my wife has used up 20+ years of love and goodwill.

Shortly after signing off I'm moving out, I've lined up a almost new furnished apartment in SF that my son recommended. He lives across the street. I will probably quit claim my interest in our house in CT to my wife.

Technically I'm married, emotionally I have a roommate, infrequently a friend with benefits two or three times a month.

We have not had intercourse in at least two years, probably more, I've lost track.

Women, you may have seen a lot of my posts, having seen them how do you recommend I meet potential friends and lovers?

I am more than open to a long term relationship with or w/o minor children as long as the woman in question is not fighting regularly with her ex. 

I'm 61, look like a younger Richard Dreyfus, retired and never have to work as long as I don't chase women with expensive wants.

I certainly don't want to meet anyone younger than 40 or so. Is that too young for possible companions?

I'm Jewish but not religious, well educated, and have been attracted to Asian women since I was a teenager, my first gf Japanese American, a friend I wish had divorced her husband after his affair, a Chinese born immigrant.

Aside from my youngest son and his friends I don't know anyone in San Francisco.

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

It's really going to depend on the women you meet. Personally, I wouldn't date someone 20 years older than me, but there are women that will. As for dating while the divorce is in progress...I think that's also a personal preference. I didn't date while I was getting divorced, I felt it would complicate things unnecessarily. I also would not, when dating, date someone who was not fully, legally divorced. My reason for that is that too many people will lie and say they are in the process of divorcing, or are separated, when in fact they are neither. 

When you're ready to start dating, I say just put yourself out there and be open to whatever comes along. Don't try to set any real requirements of what that person needs to be, I would more set requirements of what they absolutely cannot or should not be. For example, they should not smoke, if that's an issue for you.


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

ATG,

I am glad you responded.

Good points, I'll make a point about smoking, have a copy of paperwork, and see what develops. 

As to age I'm thinking mid 40s to 65 or so, I am more in need of brains and personality than relative youth, a woman under 40 would be the same age as my oldest son. 

Here we go into life's 2nd oldest hunt, the first is for food.

Mark


----------

